# Ohio State vs Michigan



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So who's gonna win this one, I'm not so sure about the Buckeyes after last game.























​


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hail to the victors.......... da da


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Hail to the victors.......... da da


 
LOL....Hooch you just crack me up


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wouldn;t have remembered that but I just got through watching an HBO special on the Ohio State vs Michigan Rivalry


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I wouldn;t have remembered that but I just got through watching an HBO special on the Ohio State vs Michigan Rivalry


Oh it's bad, will be an interesting game


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

THe name of my golden is Brutus Buckeye and then our last name. Who do you think I'm rooting for? OH---IO (but yes, after the last game, I'm not so sure.)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Aw geeze, Heidi, ya mean I can't like YOU either???? 

GO MICHIGAN!!!!

(I hate football. Gimme hockey and I am in heaven...)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Aw geeze, Heidi, ya mean I can't like YOU either????
> 
> GO MICHIGAN!!!!
> 
> (I hate football. Gimme hockey and I am in heaven...)


You can like me..just a game...ROFL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Hooch..... were you around when Ravelli was at MIch ???? Patterns of Motion?????


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tell that to the Auburn and Alabama fans when they play. ROFL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ROFL bad huh


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

"M" Go BLUE!!!! *Rosebowl Bound*!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> ROFL bad huh


Yeah it is pretty bad. About the same amount of miles apart as OS and Mich are but the same state. ROFL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I'm gonna skip watching the game..LOL, to nerve wrecking


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Ohio*

Ohio Ohio Ohio Ohio Ohio Ohio


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You must be excited about it Heidi I removed the double thread. ROFL


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm from PA; my partner's from OH and enjoyed many happy hours with his ailing dad watching the game. He's gone now but David still routes for OSU.

I really don't care either way--but since OSU's vet clinic was instrumental in getting our Atticus (bad heart condition) on the right meds, I'll have to stay with the scarlet and grey.

I think both teams got bounced last week--I really think it'll be a toss up.

SJ


----------



## jaxson (Oct 9, 2007)

OH..........................IO!!!!!!!!!!










Jaxson


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You must be excited about it Heidi I removed the double thread. ROFL


 
ROFL...couldn't get the poll in the first one


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We're on a tie right now...mmmh found this don't get mad


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Oh it's bad, will be an interesting game


 
VERY bad...

GO, MEESHigan!!!​I actually do not like feetsball. It would be SO much better if it were played on ice. With a puck. And a goal net on each end of the sheet. And players wearing skates.​


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How did I know PG that you would be a hockey fan???? ROFLMBO

The poll is tied 7-7


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> How did I know PG that you would be a hockey fan???? ROFLMBO
> 
> The poll is tied 7-7


Both my boys started skating when they were 4, and played all through varsity. That means they were puny puckers and I was a mother pucker.

I LOVE that game! AND, I'll have you know - I live in Hockey Town North - home of the Red Wings Training Camp!!!!!! Dallas Drake is boarding his ancient old Akita with me over Thanksgiving.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tell him I said Hi. Whoever he is!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Ohio State Baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

They better have their heads in the game this week after last weeks loss.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Tell him I said Hi. Whoever he is!!


 
Dallas Drake - Detroit Red Wings - NHL - Yahoo! Sports

Dallas is a right winger with the Red Wings. And he has all his teeth!

Seriously, he's a really nice guy. We worked together on the JDRF - I got him to do some shooting games with the little kids and sign autographs. He was a big draw. He had a great time, and did the walk. During the NHL lockout, he stayed in Traverse City and helped coach the Titan Hockey team (my boy's high school.) My boys had already graduated, and were playing men's league and Dallas would drop in every night - he was trying to stay in condition during the lockout, and helped the kids at the same time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He has all his teeth??? Does he play much??? ROFL I am just kidding. I know a little about him. I follow hockey enough to play fantasy hockey though not doing it this yeah.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay it is 9-8 Ohio State we need some more Michigan votes in here.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought this was funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like Mr Carr is gone if he doesn;t win today. I can't say that is a bad thing.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

O H I O! And any true Ohio State fan wants Lloyd Carr to stay for at least another 20 years!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We have the Yale/Harvard game going on today. Hotels are packed and retailers are very excited!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> We have the Yale/Harvard game going on today. Hotels are packed and retailers are very excited!


That is the Battle for the #2 Pencil isn't it??? Sorry I am bad I am very bad. But I couldn;t help myself!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

There leading 7 - 3 Woohoo....Go Bucks!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> That is the Battle for the #2 Pencil isn't it??? Sorry I am bad I am very bad. But I couldn;t help myself!!!!!!!


Today will be the first game either has lost I heard. Should be interesting. I could have gone, but chose to stay away. I did run into some Harvard fans in the grocery store this morning. Couldn't miss all that crimson.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Here we are today being the usual OSU fans that we are!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

and we are OH..........................IO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Here we are today being the usual OSU fans that we are!!!!!!!!!!!!


So that is the wanted posters they have up in the post office. ROFL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Today will be the first game either has lost I heard. Should be interesting. I could have gone, but chose to stay away. I did run into some Harvard fans in the grocery store this morning. Couldn't miss all that crimson.


I heard that on college game day and was kind of shocked.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I heard that on college game day and was kind of shocked.


But it's not true - U of M was clobbered early in the season by both Appalachia State and Oregon. But, since they are MEESHigan, I guess they just deleted those games from their memory and their loss record...
(I am a Michigan STATE person, NOT U of M...)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> But it's not true - U of M was clobbered early in the season by both Appalachia State and Oregon. But, since they are MEESHigan, I guess they just deleted those games from their memory and their loss record...
> (I am a Michigan STATE person, NOT U of M...)


No Harvard and Yale were both undefeted. ROFL Michigan lost and as a result for the poor Ohio State fans they ae fixing to get Les Miles to deal with I imagine. LOL Hopefully I am tired of him being at LSU. LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> But it's not true - U of M was clobbered early in the season by both Appalachia State and Oregon. But, since they are MEESHigan, I guess they just deleted those games from their memory and their loss record...
> (I am a Michigan STATE person, NOT U of M...)


But....for the record, Oregon was just ranked number 2, meaning they weren't as bad as people thought they were going to be...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

This one is easy, if you wait until Sunday to vote like I did.


----------

